# Rebecca Mir zu fett für die Pariser Laufstege



## beachkini (27 Juni 2013)

​*Rebecca Mir hat bei einer Größe von1,79 m die Traummaße von 88 - 64 - 90. Damit ist die ehemalige "Germany's Next Topmodel"-Kandidatin für die Pariser Laufstege trotzdem zu dick. In einem Interview mit RTL sprach die 21-Jährige über das krankhafte Schönheitsideal der Modebranche.*

"Ich bin halt groß, ich habe lange dünne Beine, aber im Gegensatz zu den Models in Paris ist das wirklich gar nichts. Also sie haben da Size Zero und das ist 32 - da habe ich zwei Großen größer", sagt das hübsche Model und hält eine Jeans in der Magergröße an ihr eigenes Bein - deutlich sieht man, dass da noch einmal die Hälfte von Beccas Bein reinpassen würde.

Mir lässt sich von dem Magerwahn nicht beeindrucken. Auf Facebook freut sie sich auf die Berliner Fashion Week und "..auch auf Designer, die nicht Size-Zero nehmen." Richtig so!

Für Rebecca läuft es derzeit rund. Neben der erfolgreichen Modelkarriere hat sie sich auch ein erfolgreiches Standbein als Moderatorin geschaffen und einen ersten Ausflug in die Schauspielerei gewagt.(ok-magazin.de)


----------



## Punisher (28 Juni 2013)

Rebecca hat ne tolle Figur


----------



## Q (28 Juni 2013)

Also MIR ist Rebecca keinesfalls zu fett. Weiter so Mädel :thumbup:


----------



## krawutz (28 Juni 2013)

Hat ihr das die schlaue Heidi etwa nicht gesagt ?


----------



## Classic (28 Juni 2013)

Find ich aber gut, dass sie dazu steht! Sie hat ne Top-Figur und sollte sich nicht diesem Magerwahn unterwerfen, den außer den paar durchgeknallten Designern eh niemand schön findet


----------



## Pellaeon (28 Juni 2013)

Wenn ich mich an ihren Sixpack-Bauch bei let's Dance erinnere wird mir immer noch ganz anders. Dick ist was anderes.


----------



## Chamser81 (28 Juni 2013)

Frauen sollten auch wie Frauen aussehen. Solche "Size-Zero-Models" find ich absolut unerotisch!


----------



## taunusulle (29 Juni 2013)

Zu "fett" für Paris? Alles richtig gemacht!


----------



## comatron (29 Juni 2013)

Wer das eine will, muss das andere mögen.


----------



## Josef84 (30 Juni 2013)

Rebecca ist nicht zu dick,die anderen sind zu dünn


----------



## tommie3 (1 Juli 2013)

Eine völlig kranke Branche ist das.


----------



## wolf2000 (13 Juli 2013)

Zu Fett ??!! heute mal Grillshow schauen. Ein bäuchlein, aber hallo !!


----------



## Matute (16 Aug. 2013)

Die ganze Laufstegka..e interessiert mich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr.
Vielleicht noch mal die ein oder andere Bikini oder Lingerie Show in Brasilien
aber Paris, Mailand, London u. New York .... nö ! Die Mädels sehen doch
nur noch langweilig aus. Die Namen kann man sich auch nicht merken, weil alle so ähnlich klingen oder unausspechbar sind, z.B. Broniszewska, Matonhodze,
Pivovarova, Lintukangas, Jirickova, Filipcikova oder Naviciute. Hört sich alles
irgendwie gleich an, wie die Mädels auch gleich aussehen.

Rebecca Mir sieht super gut aus und braucht das ganze Pariser Avangarte
Möchtegern Gehabe sowieso nicht.


----------



## Davenport (25 Aug. 2013)

Ob Dick oder Dünn,Raus auf den Laufsteg


----------



## Partock (16 Sep. 2013)

In der Modelwelt läuft einiges schief, wenn die gute zu fett ist .... Da fehlen mir echt die Worte, ich finde sie ja sehr, sehr heiß.. Dennoch ist sie mir fast schon zu dünn .. und dann sowas


----------



## G3GTSp (9 Dez. 2013)

Rebecca Mir ist einfach nur sexy


----------



## snick2005 (7 März 2015)

I have alway prefered model that are not too skinny


----------



## anokres (19 März 2015)

DIe hat ne so gute Figur, da kann man nicht meckern


----------



## prettyanddemented (2 Apr. 2015)

typisch Modebranche... da kann man echt nur den Kopf schütteln, aber ist doch schon seit Jahren immer dasselbe... snoopy1
Man kann nur hoffen, dass es sich irgendwann wieder ändert.


----------



## wergoatlord (10 Apr. 2015)

very beautiful girl


----------



## zool (4 Juni 2015)

Ich mochte sie noch nie, räusper "Ehebrecherin" räusper, und wenn ich Nelson zitieren darf "Ha Ha"!
rofl


----------



## savatage84 (5 Juli 2015)

lächerlich


----------



## brightsider (28 Juli 2015)

Ich muss auch sagen Rebecca hat ne Topfigur und sie hat sich super entwickelt seit GNTM. Aber für Paris sind halt echt die Magermodels gefragt. Ich finde auch sie sollte so bleiben wie sie ist und halt mal auf Paris sch****. Läuft eh gut bei ihr


----------

